# Cognitive Behaviour Therapy



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Sorry to be so dense, Guys, but I can't seem to find the basic information about CBT. The sales brochure, as it were. Just what is CBT, how does it work, what's it's success rate, who should try it? Whom will it probably not work for? And all that good stuff.A very curious Spirit Crone


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Cognitive-behavior therapy is a type of psychotherapy which is performed by any therapist, (most often, psychologists), who are trained in it. It is an active kind of therapy, with the therapist teaching the client strategies for changing unhelpful cognitions (thoughts) and unhealthy behaviors. There is quite a bit of research on it's effectiveness as a treatment for IBS, but I am not aware of any research which would indicate specific people who would not benefit from it. For IBS, the therapist would help the client to identify cognitions that might exacerbate symptoms, learn to challenge and replace these thoughts, learn calming self-talk, muscle-relaxation and deep-breathing techniques, to help to reduce anxiety and help to cope better with the disorder. Hope this answers all your questions, thanks for asking. For other resources on CBT, you can go to www.aabt.org As for books, Feeling Good by David Burns, is a very helpful guide to CBT in general, and my book Breaking the Bonds of IBS, applies CBT to IBS. ------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is some info on this also for you. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000098.html ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

